# Brake levers/assemblies for little hands?



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

I just picked up a Redline Pit Boss for my little guy and the he's having a tough time pulling the brake lever (even with a new cable). Are there brake assemblies for small hands? Thanks


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

One of the things I noticed about my kids and hand brakes is that lever is very far away, too far for them to get their hands on, thus hard to squeeze. Look for a the little allen screw on the back of the hand brake. If you turn in it will move the lever close to the handlebars and make it easier to grab.

Give that a try before changing out parts.
j


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, like Coopdad said. I adjusted my son's levers so they were closer to the bars. Worked out perfectly. 
The BMX companies make small brake levers, but I think they only make them for the right side, I guess since kids that race only use a rear brake? I don't think I was able to find left and right.


----------



## jlc30 (Apr 1, 2009)

LDC (Little Dude Components) if you have money to spend. They make high end BMX parts made from machined aluminum, very nice stuff. 
http://www.ldcbmx.com/category_s/85.htm

If you're cheap like me, an M4 x 20mm stainless set screw. Replace the existing adjustment screw on the brakes with the longer one and you can adjust in farther to fit their hands. If you can't find at a local hardware store go to McMaster Carr online.


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks all -- I'm cheap so I'm going to try to replace the adjustment screw. I maxed the current one out and do agree that it's probably more of an issue of reaching the lever than pulling it which is now pretty smooth.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

jlc30 said:


> LDC (Little Dude Components) if you have money to spend. They make high end BMX parts made from machined aluminum, very nice stuff.
> http://www.ldcbmx.com/category_s/85.htm
> 
> If you're cheap like me, an M4 x 20mm stainless set screw. Replace the existing adjustment screw on the brakes with the longer one and you can adjust in farther to fit their hands. If you can't find at a local hardware store go to McMaster Carr online.


+1 on the LDC ,but if not other companys do make mini levers and v-brakes for the litttle ones


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I just put a Salt Plus leaver on my daughters Pitboss ($13 from 3ride.com). You can set the lever all the way to the grip if you want. The fact that the leaver blade is not totally straight is not a problem for her tiny hands.


----------

